# Took the exam...now what?



## AlexK (Dec 14, 2012)

So I just took the exam but I have no idea what happens next. I know the scores take a while to come out but everyone I have talked to about it has asked me what cities/towns I picked. I don't know if I missed anything, but I haven't had the option to pick anything. Did I miss something?

Any advice/help is greatly appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

You wait until the scores come out then once that happens you wait for a card from one of the cities or towns you checked off. 8 months is a realistic time frame.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Asked, answered, LOCKED


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I decided I'm going to post a different version of this every time someone fails to post in the proper Civil Service 2013 exam thread, since there's 5 pages of videos on Youtube...if I run out of videos, we're all screwed.


----------

